# Corners and angles



## DIYLover (Apr 20, 2009)

HI there,

can someone please tell me how to make three timber sticks join in 90 degree angle? Similar to XYZ axis, I need to know the cutting angle for each, using a mitre saw.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

divide the angle you want by the number of pieces, 2 pieces =45deg, 3 pieces =30deg.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

to have all 3 perpendicular to each other like and XYZ coordinate base, just put two 45 degree cuts on each one, rotating each 90 degrees between cuts.

This seems so simple that I think perhaps I'm misunderstaning your question.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

One of us is reading your question wrong!!!???


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> One of us is reading your question wrong!!!???


Right. You read it as 2D, I read it as 3D. XYZ implies 3D.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

If this is the look he's shooting for, I think it might seem to be a tad more involved to him than just a couple of 45 whacks. 

It's basically what phinds said, but it looks like this for, perhaps, a little better visualization.

BTW, DIYLover, all three pieces are identical. It really is almost as simple as phinds indicated.


----------



## DIYLover (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the prompt response, it is actually a 3D visualization, so a 45 degree cuts, with 90 degree round, I am done now, thanks to all, and all the best :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy to help


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

That was really impressive. How long did it take to put together the post with the visual aid?


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Jordy3738 said:


> That was really impressive. How long did it take to put together the post with the visual aid?


About four to five minutes. It's "SketchUp", and it's free from Google.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thyanks, I checked out SketchUp. I'm using windows 2000, it won't work with my system.


----------

